# Crockpot pot roast--NO tomato?



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

Any good recipes for a pot roast that doesn't include tomato?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

People put tomato on potroast?







:









Here's my recipe

meat
onion
potato
carrot
garlic
crockpot

Put everything in in the morning and turn it on, then eat it for dinner.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I don't ever put tomatoes in my roast. I do pretty much the same thing as the PP, except that I use a mix of chicken broth and beef broth in place of the water. Sear the roast on all sides in a hot pan, add to the crockpot. Pour in liquid, about halfway up the sides of the roast. Add veggies -- I usually use potatoes, carrots, an entire onion, a few cloves of garlic -- and then salt and pepper. If I feel like it, sometimes I add peas or green beans about an hour or so before I plan to serve it. Easy, peasy tomato-free pot roast.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Same here - no tomatoes!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33* 
Yeah, I don't ever put tomatoes in my roast. I do pretty much the same thing as the PP, except that I use a mix of chicken broth and beef broth in place of the water. Sear the roast on all sides in a hot pan, add to the crockpot. Pour in liquid, about halfway up the sides of the roast. Add veggies -- I usually use potatoes, carrots, an entire onion, a few cloves of garlic -- and then salt and pepper. If I feel like it, sometimes I add peas or green beans about an hour or so before I plan to serve it. Easy, peasy tomato-free pot roast.

I dont' even add the water, just let the roast cook in it's own juices.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

yep, no tomatoes here either (I hate tomatoes







) - just seared roast, a little wine and water and some onion. Sometimes, if I don't want to carmelize onions (or don't want to go to work smelling like carmelized onions







), I use a packet of onion soup mix, but it's high in salt, so I try to avoid it.

I don't do the veggies in there - I usually roast carrots and potatoes in the oven seperately.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

No tomato here niether.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

I do both. for non-tomato, it's brisket, sliced onions, minced garlic, paprika and salt with enough water to come halfway up the meat. for best results make in the morning or the day before so you can refrigerate and take the grease off the top.

cold brisket makes the best sandwiches too!


----------

